# 2002 F550, opinions??



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm in the market for a new dump truck. However instead of purchasing a 60k truck to beat up I found an older 2002 F550, 4wd, 7.3l, regular cab, dump bed with spreader, v blade, and 80k. Looks in good shape but I have never owned a Ford.

I know the 7.3l is a great legendary motor, but is this the year that I need to watch out for a leaky oil pan?

What other issues should I be concerned about? What should I look for when I go test drive it?

Is the 550 a better selection over the 350 or am I just getting into more expensive parts, harder to find parts and a mechanic/place to work on it?

Is it a 2 ton truck?

Main uses will be landscaping, hauling equipment and plowing.

Any help, suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

The oil pan in all MY of the 7.3 rusts. As does some other parts under the hood. Other than the oil pan, they are "relatively" inexpensive. I say this compared to my 6.0 repair costs. 

Check the ball joints. 

Take a peak under the hood (obviously) and see how much if any corrosion there is, to get an idea about the above mentioned oil leaks. You can't really see the parts that rust through, but it will give you an idea. 

Listen and feel how it runs cold. The injectors can be somewhat bad cold and they still run better than a 6.0. I would not hesitate even if it runs rough, unless it doesn't clear up when getting to normal operating temp. 

The 550 is a much wiser investment than the 350. GVWR should be around 17,500 vs 11,000ish. 

Bottom of the doors for rust. Check the roof as well. Apparently the '02s had some body rust issues, but one of mine did and one didn't. 

Personally, unless it was a flaming POS like the one I saw last year when I was looking, I'd be all over it. 

Good luck.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

You just can't kill a 7.3. If you keep up on the oil pan, make sure it's not rusting it should not be a problem. At 80,000 it's just good and broke in. I have driven 7.3's with 389,000 on them. The body is going to be rusted away before the engine goes! It's just like any vehicle look it over good. Get it up on a lift if you can.Look for rust outs and leaks. Check the spring mounts for rust out. If it's been rust proofed poke a screw driver at them. Fords tend to trap water in the layers and rust out the mounts.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

i just received pictures of the truck and the oil pan. When the oil pan is rusted out, where does it rust from?


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Outside in.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

I have 175k on my 7.3 and the oil pan is just now getting bad, i am on my 3rd set of ball joints though. It has only been a plow truck for 4 seasons and has been pretty light use, the salt sure does take a toll on the underside of the truck. I have 2 friends that have 550's with 7.3's and both have had great luck out of them.


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

Also look at the fuel tank . If it is mounted behind the rear axle they are prone to delaminating and trashing the fuel pump and injectors. The oil pan is a big one too , if its rusted to the point of replacement you need to pull the motor to replace the pan so it get expensive


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

Make sur the truck has its updated cam sensor in it. And always do the 3 F's fluids filters and fuel.
This a great site it certainly helped me out, powerstrokehelp.com, or check them out on youtube.


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

Buy it. I have a 350 7.3l and a 550 6.0l. Wish they were both 7.3's


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

goel;1491548 said:


> Buy it. I have a 350 7.3l and a 550 6.0l. Wish they were both 7.3's


Is the 550 a better work truck? Do you plow with it?

What would you guys pay? 
the truck, 1 year old v blade, 9ft dump body with material spreader..what would be your price to buy it??


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

dfd9;1491024 said:


> The 550 is a much wiser investment than the 350. GVWR should be around 17,500 vs 11,000ish.


What if I'm hauling mulch? Is it still a much wiser investment?


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

goel;1491548 said:


> Buy it. I have a 350 7.3l and a 550 6.0l. Wish they were both 7.3's


Truer words have seldom been spoken.



cmo18;1491565 said:


> Is the 550 a better work truck? Do you plow with it?
> 
> Whatt would you guys pay?
> the truck, 1 year old v blade, 9ft dump body with material spreader..what would be your price to buy it??


Depends on what you are doing with it. If you're hauling materials--mulch\salt--or pulling a trailer, yes, it's way better for work. Even over a DRW 350.

I'm not sure, I'd at least want to see pics. I'm going to say in the $20K range. I paid more for an F450 years back, but it was super clean.



2COR517;1491578 said:


> What if I'm hauling mulch? Is it still a much wiser investment?


It would be a mulch wiser investment.

Let's just hope it doesn't have air breaks, because we all know that GVWR doesn't matter when it comes to CDL requirements, only air break endorsements.


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

cmo18;1491565 said:


> Is the 550 a better work truck? Do you plow with it?


If I had only 1 it would definitely be the 550. Carrying mulch is not a problem because it's so light for its size compared to dirt/gravel/etc .

The 350 2wd drw dump came with a 9 ft plow. I put wings on it to help with the dually driving in the snow on corners. It also runs a salter for the weight.

The 550 2wd is just a salter but I would not hesitate to put a big plow on it.

Of course I don't plow resi's or nasty hilly places with a 2wd truck but in flat open areas it can push as much as a 4x4 both with comparable 9 ft plows and wings so they are close to 11ft. .

The 350 with a trailer and equipment can't really carry materials to a job site. The 550 takes the tri axle trailer with equipment and materials.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

goel;1491773 said:


> If I had only 1 it would definitely be the 550. Carrying mulch is not a problem because it's so light for its size compared to dirt/gravel/etc .
> 
> The 350 2wd drw dump came with a 9 ft plow. I put wings on it to help with the dually driving in the snow on corners. It also runs a salter for the weight.
> 
> ...


I cant imagine plowing with a 2wd, my nervous wouldnt be good!

Thanks for the info, 24g is the asking price. Seems high to me for a 10 year old plow truck but ill make an offer see where it goes.


----------

